

Why get a Biology Phd? To work for free? - satishmreddy
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/sci/4102858451.html

======
balsam
Somebody managed to save it.

[http://scientopia.org/blogs/drugmonkey/2013/10/15/volunteer-...](http://scientopia.org/blogs/drugmonkey/2013/10/15/volunteer-
postdoc-wanted-2-3-years-of-experience-required/)

